# flounder



## kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

may 11-12th fish i have caught. the big one weight 6lb 11oz.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Can't see the pic


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Pics don't seem to be showing up.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Nice flounder!! Congrats!!


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

I see the pics> nice fish!!!!!!!!!!!
What part of the state ya fishin?


----------



## kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

*kendall*

myrtle beach .I also caught a nice sheephead about 3 to 4 lb at apache pier along with 2 spottail 18 inches .


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Ya caught them from the beach!!! or
Apache pier?
I heard they caught some nice flounder on the pier!!


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice mess of fish!!!


----------



## kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

both pier and surf


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Out of curiosity what bait were these guys biting on?


----------



## kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

mudminnows . also leadhead jig with artificial minnow


----------



## surfnturf (Oct 17, 2009)

As the locals would say "DANG BO" that is very impresive from pier or surf! Congrads. Thanks for taking time to post pics and sharing all the info-thats what I love about this forum.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

